# Pics of cardinals in their habitat!



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Just thought I'd share these pics with everyone. It is wonderful to see these fish in their natural habitat. These are NOT by pictures, nor do I have any affiliations with the website. Enjoy. 

http://www.mikofish.com/subpage.html


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Awesome! I wish I could have been there!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! I would love to experience that first hand.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

wow, so vibrant


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats just too cool


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Too neat!


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish I did not always have to live vicariously through others. But I do enjoy it so.
This pic fit into my day. I am going on Thursday to by 15 for my much bigger tank. I can't wait.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish I could do that. Id probably try to take some home, lol.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

vERY Cool


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! thats awesome!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow those are the brightest Cardinals I've ever seen. Very nice, good find.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice pics but I would pass on being there. I bet theres some nasty and crazy bugs in those waters...yuuuck:bathbaby:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

thefishmanlives said:


> Nice pics but I would pass on being there. I bet theres some nasty and crazy bugs in those waters...yuuuck:bathbaby:


I've been told the blackwater areas aren't too bad for things like mosquitos and the like as the waters are so nutrient poor. I'm hoping so as I'm going in October and don't want to come back looking like a pin-cushion!


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

how about like other bugs, big centipedes and ****...eff that


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

anyone know what kind of grass like plant is?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Check out their videos on youtube. Very fascinating.

http://youtube.com/user/fishfromvenezuela


----------



## Biznas Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow that is awesome. I have been looking to get a small school of them for my 38g once its fully cycled.
Biz


----------

